# got the new catvos 6in



## bruteforman (Aug 27, 2009)

im very pleased with the turn out of the lift...sitting at 22in of GC with 29.5 laws 10s an 12s...and the a-arms arched for more clearance..and the rear is raked 2in...here are some pics


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

it looks sick man, i am diggin how that lift looks


----------



## MG_customs (Jan 1, 2010)

That is very sweet looking.. where did u get that lift from ?


----------



## bruteforman (Aug 27, 2009)

thanks for the replys....i got it from (custom atv of shreveport)...they built it last week


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks great. Sick brute bruteforman


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

heck ya man! 22"!! gotta love rollin tall!


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

What kind of riding are you planning on doing with it? Any trail? I have a 10" I will trade you!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

freakin awesome!!!! :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

lookin Sic:rockn:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

shaaaaazam thats nice... they do good work.....anyone wanna buy a 4 in lift i might upgrade...lol


----------



## bruteforman (Aug 27, 2009)

thanks everybody......im gonna have to pass on the 10''lift...thats just to big for me


----------



## MudChicken (Mar 7, 2010)

looks great


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

Man thats nice


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Looking good, can't wait to get that Catvos 8" and Let Her Eat.


----------



## bruteforman (Aug 27, 2009)

i can asure you they can fix you up with a 8''...give them a call...


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh yea, good looking bike man.


----------



## bruteforman (Aug 27, 2009)

thanks....david and scott at catvos helped me out in every way...and they said if i ever have any problems just give them a call..


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

That is simply the best lookin lift out there, IMO. Was the 2" rake extra $, or have they made it a standard with the 6"?

Great looking bike...


----------



## bruteforman (Aug 27, 2009)

scott said that not all the lifts has the arched a=arms and 2in rake...so im not sure what he ment....but i told them i wanted a 6in for a brute and that is what i got.....love it


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Bad Azz!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

What is a rake?


----------



## Brute2469 (Feb 21, 2010)

How wide are you outside to outside of your wheels?


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

drtj said:


> What is a rake?


Rake is having the rear a little higher than the front.


----------



## bruteforman (Aug 27, 2009)

it measured 54 from out side of tire to outside of tire....give or take with the lugs on the side


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

derk said:


> Rake is having the rear a little higher than the front.


 
The 'Rake' on these lifts is not rear sitting higher, it is a 2" extended wheel base by angling the rear a-arms back 2".


----------



## bruteforman (Aug 27, 2009)

(rake)...my tires sit back 2in futher from my fenders...than stock.....i think thats the word for it lol.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yep, 2" rake is moving the rear tires back 2 inches. I want an 8" with about 4" of rake.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

K thanks. Sweet ride that's fo sho


----------



## Brute2469 (Feb 21, 2010)

Have you got a chance to test the lift out? I was wondering how the axles hold up. And how the boots are if they heat up if you run WOT from time to time. I'm looking for a good all around lift for trail riding and mud riding.


----------

